# Memory Lane stop for pickup...



## Driftpr (Oct 25, 2019)

*So I took a drive to memory lane classic show to pick up one of kind Schwinn Phantom Green in the box untouched... from a great Caber Mike... Thanks for this one.















*


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 25, 2019)

*Here’s some pictures while my stop at Memory Lane Classic Swapmeet Fall 2019






*


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 25, 2019)

Wow! So nice to see everyone together. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice ! Thanks.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 25, 2019)

Who had the Miami for sale

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 26, 2019)

we just got home , reel good show and swap
meet a lot of guys and girls  there for first time , allways a lot of fun  m many thanks to Lisa and Jerry for poyying on a great show


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 26, 2019)

*Some more pics..






























*


----------



## Tim s (Oct 27, 2019)

I would have made an offer on the violet starlet for my wife had I been there. Nice pics, looks like a nice show, thanks for posting. Tim


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2019)

heres some pics of parts that were at memory lane swap


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2019)

heres the last  of picks of parts I have , I got a lot of bicycle pics , wich some others put on , wich is good ,   from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2019)

many thanks for all the pics of bikes I did not get , but here is some more  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2019)

more pics


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2019)

more pics


----------



## ronlon (Oct 28, 2019)

great show!! Thanks to the organizers!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2019)

took the colson snap tank bike home and parts from memory lane swap meet


----------



## slick (Oct 28, 2019)

So who ended up with this?? Or is it still available? Anybody have the info? Pm me.


----------

